# Wer wird Europameister?



## congo64 (10 Mai 2012)

und noch eine Frage....wenn es wir nicht werden sollten - wer holt den Titel ?

Mein Tipp bleibt auch hier : Löws Jungs packen das :thumbup:


----------



## DER SCHWERE (10 Mai 2012)

Wenn nicht wir ,wer dann?!
Griechenland!



http://www.celebboard.net/auto-motor-sport/218781-schoene-fussballregelaenderung.html​


----------



## Rolli (10 Mai 2012)

DER SCHWERE schrieb:


> Wenn nicht wir ,wer dann?!
> Griechenland!​



Würde ich auch sagen die Griechen haben nichts zu verschenken happy010


----------



## congo64 (10 Mai 2012)

aber König OTTO ist nicht mehr da..................


----------



## Ragdoll (10 Mai 2012)

Spanien, die DDR kann es ja nicht mehr werden.


----------



## redfive (10 Mai 2012)

Wer hat denn da auf Italien getippt...tststs!!


----------



## dianelized20 (10 Mai 2012)

Was ist denn das für eine Frage?

Unsere Jungs machen das :thumbup:


----------



## Chamser81 (11 Mai 2012)

Ich denke schon das wir eine große Chance haben denn unser Kader ist wirklich vom Potenzial her sehr gut! Wenn wir die Angst und den allzu großen Respekt vor den Spaniern ablegen dann ist der Titel drin!

Aber erst mal müssen wir die Vorrunde überstehen! Und grundsätzlich ist kein Land bei einer EM zu unterschätzen!


----------



## neman64 (15 Mai 2012)

Deutschland wird Europameister


----------



## Punisher (16 Mai 2012)

Danish Dynamite


----------

